# Laundry soap soap



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I was told recently that soap intended for laundry soap shouldn't be supper fatted. Is that so? Any recipes for a plain soap or will my normal lard, lye and water recipe be ok? I cant use anything with scents.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I believe you have to add borax and soda for laundry soap.
See this recipe and explanation of ingredients:
http://askannamoseley.com/2013/05/the-best-homemade-laundry-detergent-and-why/

Another link using your homemade soap bar:
http://www.thefamilyhomestead.com/laundrysoap.htm


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes but I'm talking about the bar of soap that gets grated up with them. I used Zote last time but would like to use my own instead of having to buy it.


----------



## FireMaker (Apr 3, 2014)

I have used my regular body bar soap for years. Good old lye soap. Cleans grease and nasty stuff great. I use a salad shooter to grate.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

terri9630 said:


> Yes but I'm talking about the bar of soap that gets grated up with them. I used Zote last time but would like to use my own instead of having to buy it.


*Look at the links I posted.*


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Belfrybat said:


> *Look at the links I posted.*


Your links did not answer the question the OP asked. She is asking about making the actual bar of soap that gets shredded and added to the rest of the ingredients in the links you posted. 

Terri, Soapqueen has a blog post about this. She says you can use a non-super-fatted recipe, or a super-fatted, but the extra fats will be deposited on the laundry. She recommends a 3% super-fatted or less.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

FireMaker said:


> I have used my regular body bar soap for years. Good old lye soap. Cleans grease and nasty stuff great. I use a salad shooter to grate.


Thank you.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

MDKatie said:


> Your links did not answer the question the OP asked. She is asking about making the actual bar of soap that gets shredded and added to the rest of the ingredients in the links you posted.
> 
> Terri, Soapqueen has a blog post about this. She says you can use a non-super-fatted recipe, or a super-fatted, but the extra fats will be deposited on the laundry. She recommends a 3% super-fatted or less.


Thank you. I'll have to check again to see what mine is super fatted at.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Belfrybat said:


> I believe you have to add borax and soda for laundry soap.
> See this recipe and explanation of ingredients:
> http://askannamoseley.com/2013/05/the-best-homemade-laundry-detergent-and-why/
> 
> ...


I looked at both of your links but neither answered the question on super fatting the soap to be used. Thank you for trying though.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Mines 2% so I'm going to give it a try. Thanks again y'all.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

MDKatie said:


> Your links did not answer the question the OP asked. She is asking about making the actual bar of soap that gets shredded and added to the rest of the ingredients in the links you posted.


From the second link I posted -- how is this not answering the question????



> *The Soap:* The most typical type of soap to use is Fels Naptha. It is an old-fashioned type of soap usually found in the laundry aisle. The other options for soap are Ivory or another brand called, Zote. Any of these will work. *I use my own homemade soap and find it works quite well* and I do have this for sale in my Country Store. If you use Ivory or your own homemade soap you will need to use the whole bar.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Belfrybat said:


> From the second link I posted -- how is this not answering the question????


Does it answer if the homemade soap is superfatted? Nope.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

0% superfat. And yes, I know from experience that soap with a SF will leave grease spots on your clothes. Coconut oil has the highest cleansing, and then palm kernel oil, but you can use any 0% Sf soap. Many homesteaders use lard or tallow based soaps for the laundry.


----------

